# What games would make one hell of a movie ?



## Slips (Aug 2, 2006)

We all know the score.

Games > Movies suck

Streetfighter was fucking crap
Mortal Kombat's were shite
Mario oh dear god

There maybe hope though. They are improving slightly the Silent Hill and Doom efforts were half decent

I still hold hope to be blown away when some of my favorite games end up on the bif screen.

My first thought is Halo which is already being done so hugh hopes for that

Can anyone confirm if Half life 2 is in the works? 

Any way if you had a few hundred million lieing about what games would make your movie list ?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 2, 2006)

Metal Gear Whatever.
Half Life 2 indefinately.
Shadow Hearts  Transforming into demons O


----------



## Slips (Aug 2, 2006)

It seems Splinter Cell is in the works to. That has potential


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 2, 2006)

Meh Splinter Cell, lacks the umph. Metal Gear Solid or something would do nicely.

What about that Red Card football game?


----------



## Slips (Aug 2, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Whatever.
> Half Life 2 indefinately.
> Shadow Hearts  Transforming into demons O




Seems Metal Gear solid in in the works too 2008 date set. No other details released yet


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

they should make a Kingdom Hearts movie, that would be the smex 0_o


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 2, 2006)

Splinter cell + Metal gear solid


----------



## Roy (Aug 2, 2006)

*imagines a Legend Of Zelda movie*


----------



## Razgriez (Aug 2, 2006)

A lot of games that would make such a good movie simply dont need to be made into a movie simply because gthey are THAT awesome.

As for my list...

Ace Combat 5(if you played this game it kind of plays out as an movie)
Final Fantasy Tactics(this game is a classic, Id say the story is even better then FF7... which is overrated by the way)
Warcraft series
Scarcraft series(Blizzard could really get something going if they really got a good writer)
Star Wars KotOR(oh yes... they could make this into a movie)
GTA (doesnt matter they all have awesome ass story lines)
.hack games(these should of been an anime series)
Final Fantasy 3(US version I think is FF6)
Final Fantasy 2(I think the US version is FF4)

Theres more but I cant think of them at the moment.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 2, 2006)

Big Screen? 

-MGS
-Spy Hunter
-Ninja Gaiden
-Devil May Cry

EDIT:
-God Of War


----------



## Ram (Aug 2, 2006)

Dues Ex would make an insanely good movie.

That or the Hollywood directors would somehow manage to fuck up an excellent idea.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 2, 2006)

Devil May Cry


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Aug 2, 2006)

Spy Hunter is in the works. Starring The Rock!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 2, 2006)

Sesshoumaru said:
			
		

> Spy Hunter is in the works. Starring The Rock!



It is? Then that's good.  I love that game. 

Aznguy: As mush as I hate to admit it, I don't think  Kingdom Hearts would make a good movie...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2006)

No Kingdom hearts would not at all...

A Tekken movie I think they could really do something with that...
Jin and Kazuya I just love....

As everyone said Metal Gear 

I couldnt imagine any Final Fantasies being made into real movies...


----------



## Jonas (Aug 2, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid | Half-Life 2 | Halo (in-progress) | Metriod Prime (maybe).

*MAX PAYNE 2 *
*MAX PAYNE 2 *
*MAX PAYNE 2 *
*MAX PAYNE 2 *
*MAX PAYNE 2 *
*MAX PAYNE 2 *
*MAX PAYNE 2 *


----------



## Gene (Aug 2, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts (CG only).
Devil May Cry would be pretty interesting.
Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMNIT! >_< i was about to say Devil May Cry till i read other people posted it. Hmmm lets see....

Anyone who has played Fable TLC knows it would make a dope film (an their can be like 2 in the DVD depending on the route you choose... or even better an interactive DVD where you choose your good/evil route!). Fable TLC is like zelda ocarina of time except with better graphics an more items an a slightly more compelling storyline.

Hmmm i think Diablo/Diablo 2 would make some really good watching... lol i play mostly PC games so thats where i draw this inspiration from. 

Strange that no-one has mentioned any of the GTA games.

Homeworld: Cataclysm would make a fuckin DOPE film.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Aug 2, 2006)

Hitman WITHOUT Vin Diesel (OMG I'm gonna cry)


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought about hitman, then realised that it would get a bit boring at times. Same shit different day/ different method of killing.

Diablo 2 would make a gangster ass film


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 2, 2006)

Metroid, FF6 might be good, it'd be cool to see at least.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually yeah, I believe a Hitman movie would work if there was more focus on the environment and the targets themselves. More like a crime/drama...uh thing. And when you have 47 on screen its gonna be OMG OMG here he comes! Oh shit! WTF PWNED! And if a good director can pull it off show a scene where 47 puts together and executes his more elaborate hits. But too much of him walking around behind someone or stealth walking like in the game would be too damn boring.
Then I again, what I just said will never happen in the movie because you got big dumbass oaf Vin Diesel with his fat schnozz and his MTV filth turning this film into some sort of abortion.
Agent 47 is all about style and class. Not guns blazing.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Aug 2, 2006)

Computer Solitaire...lol....I know...dumb joke.

Or better yet...a mock documentary. 

"How computer solitaire ruined my life"

Y'know...people losing jobs and failing school and stuff...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 2, 2006)

Phantom Dust;animated.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 2, 2006)

Fuck you all


1 word...












































pong.


----------



## Ram (Aug 2, 2006)

Imagine a massive budgeted movie of Warcraft 3. 
OMG That would be great.


----------



## Hibino (Aug 2, 2006)

^^It's coming!
Metal Gear
Half life
Pacman (lol)
Zelda
Puzzle Bubble (ahahahahahha)


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 2, 2006)

W3 movie would be very dope... then the Frozen Throne as the sequel!! im still waiting for the fuckin sequel to that. Arthas + Lych king armour = ownidge on a massive scale


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Aug 2, 2006)

ive always lovd tekken so i wonder wat a movie made from it would be like


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2006)

^^ Thats what I said..It has a hot story line..I think it'd make a crazy film with real characters..


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Aug 2, 2006)

Tekken would suffer the same fate as MK series.

They should make a Mega Man movie.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2006)

I reakon F.E.A.R would make a good movie. The game, from description, sounds just like a action/horrow movie would


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 3, 2006)

Games with silent heroes = shitty movie.  All that does is taint a good game like Half-life or Legend of Zelda...

Good Movies:

Metal Gear
Eternal Darkness

Silicon Knights always makes their games in a format similar to a movie.  Eternal Darkness would be the first good horror movie in decades.  Metal Gear would just kick ass.  Thank you SK.


----------



## Slips (Aug 3, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> I reakon F.E.A.R would make a good movie. The game, from description, sounds just like a action/horrow movie would




Good call on FEAR 

A lot of FPS games have the knack for being movies.

Already had Doom

Halo and Half life 2 are on the way

Hell lets get a serious sam game in the works


----------



## Toby (Aug 3, 2006)

Starcraft and Half-Life. Omg, I`d skip uni just to sell my arse on the street for that.
...
Seriously.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Aug 3, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> Dues Ex would make an insanely good movie.
> 
> That or the Hollywood directors would somehow manage to fuck up an excellent idea.


Agree and Agree

I personally would love to see a Grim Fandango movie. That game was designed as if they wanted it to be a movie. And if rummors are true, then Tim Burton might go ahead and make one. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> Imagine a massive budgeted movie of Warcraft 3.
> OMG That would be great.


Ooooo I can't wait to see that happen


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 3, 2006)

I would love Illidan, his wings are badass.


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 3, 2006)

well i hear they are making a metroid movie......

they need to make a Zelda movie too...


----------



## Lee-ish-cool (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm thinking Tales of Symphonia.
A nice, intense movie would work.
So many plot twists, it's cool.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 3, 2006)

GOD OF WAR
DEVIL MAY CRY
METROID PRIME!!!

ahh yes that would kik ass


----------



## DespondentGuitarist (Aug 3, 2006)

OMYGAWD!! how couldi forget god of war!?!? it would be the best movie EVER


----------



## Cero (Aug 3, 2006)

Im thinking along the lines of Kingdom Hearts 2 or Legend of Zelda...Yeah xD


----------



## Heroin (Aug 3, 2006)

resident evil break out file!

God of war!

Kill Zone!


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 3, 2006)

Bloody Roar 3 would make a good movie.


----------



## Ram (Aug 3, 2006)

dues ex would make an excellent movie.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Aug 3, 2006)

umm... i always thought that a zelda movie would kick major ass!


----------



## Solar old (Aug 3, 2006)

Chrono Trigger. Yep. Love that game


----------



## Cero (Aug 3, 2006)

Drakengard! ^___^


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 3, 2006)

Sam'n'Max


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 3, 2006)

Diablo 2 LOD


----------



## slimscane (Aug 3, 2006)

The problem with video games being made into movies, is that the number of protagonists is usually extreamly small, like, 1. And that one character is about 90% of the game, and therefore it would make a movie that that would be very one sided, unless the studio tried to change it, which would probably end up making it worse. On that note, the only games that suited to being turned into movies are ones with lots of characters to pick and choose from. May I suggest FF IV, V, but mainly, and I think it would make a great movie, FFVI.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 3, 2006)

Devil May Cry (first game)
Metal Gear solid (any) 
GTA lol


----------



## Anemone (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd like to see Prince of Persia as a movie


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 3, 2006)

hmmmm...
the tekken series..........sly cooper series....onimusha......off the top of my head....


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 3, 2006)

Chu-Chu rocket and DDR.............
but seriously Diablo 2, Killzone, FF(if done like advent children), and a few others i cant remeber now


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 3, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII (CGI)

Kingdom Hearts II (CGI, and I said II, as I rather see it then I if it was a film)

Metal Gear 
(Any game, as I'm no personal fan but with technology these days, a film about it reality or CGI would be amazing)

Star Wars KOTR 
(That actually has been brought up by George Lucas, though it may not be reality but CGI. He said it may be something to explore in the future sometime..Source: TV Guide)


----------



## Toffeeman (Aug 3, 2006)

If done properly, Half-Life would probably be the best video game movie ever made.

Im looking forward to the Halo film actually.


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 3, 2006)

need for speed most wanted and Onimusha 3


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Hmmm...  Metroid, Castlevania, and God of War would be great.


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 4, 2006)

uhmmm i dont know maybe god of war would be great


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 4, 2006)

Half Life 2 would make an amazing movie.....expecially the Ravenholm board...


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2006)

Well the HaloMovie is coming....


----------



## Shikamaru3909 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok you all know a pacman movie would be awsome... but halo not so much. TRUE THE GAME IS MADE BY GOD, but the movie.... not so much because games  always are better then movies, and 2, i  have read all halo books 3 times each and did a 4-5 mayb 6 months of reserch during  my spare time about halo's storyline (yes I'm a huge noob and halo nut). I know the movie will most likely suck because they will never find an  actor talented enough to play the Master Chief. So I would suggest a movie out of Starcraft Ghost or Age Of Empires. Oh and if anyone disagrees abut the Halo thing, that's what fourms are for, agreeing and disagreeing on subjects such as this. Please forword all other comments to me via private messageing thank you(I love getting feedback). Oh and anyone who thinks the Masterchief is the last Sparten is oh so very wrong. There are at least 17-20 counting the Masterchief left.


----------



## Ram (Aug 4, 2006)

^ wtf was that?


----------



## Shikamaru3909 (Aug 4, 2006)

ok fixed caps and that my friend is 1 of the most well thought out posts I've ever made and because so many people like the halo movie idea I will most Likely get really bad reputation points or really good reputation points because I had the guts to say what some people are thinking. Or perhaps even no reputation points which is what I prefer the most.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> ^ wtf was that?



A nOOb.



			
				Shikamaru3909 said:
			
		

> ok fixed caps and that my frnd is 1 of the most well thought out posts ive ever made and becuz so many ppl like the halo movie idea i will most likly get really bad rep or really good rep cuz i had gutz or no rep wich is what i prefer



More than the caps, it would help if you...  dunno try to use a little bit of grammar?  it's hard to understand you.


----------



## Shikamaru3909 (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry i'm so used to IMing and stuff that i never really got used to typing correctly here I'll go edit them so they are readable sorry. 



---------------------------------EDIT-------------------------------------
  Ok finished making all the grammer checks. Hope you all can read my comments better now Thank you!


----------



## conceptz (Aug 4, 2006)

DMC!!!!

would love to see Dante & Vergil in action.

jackpot!!!


----------



## Raptor (Aug 4, 2006)

Shikamaru3909 said:
			
		

> sorry i'm so used to IMing and stuff that i never really got used to typing correctly here I'll go edit them so they are readable sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"." and "," are a must if you want people to understand you. 

On Topic:  

I think that the REAL story of Resident Evil would be a lot better too.


----------



## Hell Fire (Aug 4, 2006)

metal gear!!

which arbasicly movie games


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 4, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> "." and "," are a must if you want people to understand you.
> 
> On Topic:
> 
> I think that the REAL story of Resident Evil would be a lot better too.



Yea. The res evil films out now are a bit sucky sucky not worth paying $5 to see.

Anyone else for Diablo 2? i think it would make a kick ass storyline with all the quests you have to do. An everyone loves a good fantasy film (LOTR?).


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 4, 2006)

^^ bastard got there before i could! lol.

Very well... lets get old school!


----------



## Havoc (Aug 4, 2006)

Devil May Cry


----------



## Slips (Aug 4, 2006)

DestruCtivE.ArT said:
			
		

> Well the HaloMovie is coming....




Aye I'm really looking forward to this. Hopefully its not just a turd rush job


----------



## Keiryu (Aug 4, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> they should make a Kingdom Hearts movie, that would be the smex 0_o



Hell Yeah!! That would be the shix!! 
Both I and II in CGI forms...

Ummm...

FF8 (Just to see they way they would look in FFVII: AC CGI)
Devil May Cry (Dante and Vergil Jackpot!!)
BloodRayne (a new waaaaayyy better version with Angelina Jolie)


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, computer animated though...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 4, 2006)

I would love to see a Metal Gear Solid Movie with the same voice actor!

That would be frekin awsome.

Resident Evil was ok and i stil have yet to see Silent Hill.

But i really would want to see a MGS movie.  The storyline is prefect for a movie.  

Maybe an Onimusha movie would be nice.....maybe.


----------



## Slips (Aug 4, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> *I would love to see a Metal Gear Solid Movie with the same voice actor!*
> 
> That would be frekin awsome.
> 
> ...




That how I want Halo to turn out with maybe the guy who did played the predator for Master Chief but the oringnal voice actor from the games to get all the lines would make it more atune to fans of the game


----------



## Reinard Toma (Aug 4, 2006)

Boulder's Gate: Forgotten Realms could be realy good if they actually do it right.
Halo will be a movie?! Yay Now I am happy I have to spread the word.
Legond of Legia that one would be realy cool


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> That how I want Halo to turn out with maybe the guy who did played the predator for Master Chief but the oringnal voice actor from the games to get all the lines would make it more atune to fans of the game


The actor who played Predator in the first predator movie died.


----------



## Slips (Aug 4, 2006)

DestruCtivE.ArT said:
			
		

> The actor who played Predator in the first predator movie died.



Hmm that kinda pust a downer on that idea then.

Anyone know of any 7/8foot actors


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2006)

His name was Kevin something I don't recall.But if you look at the movie again at the end you'll see him as one of the chopper pilots.


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Aug 4, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> We all know the score.
> 
> Games > Movies suck
> 
> ...


Dont you mean big screan, not bif screan


----------



## Kameil (Aug 4, 2006)

Shikamaru 20 said:
			
		

> Dont you mean big screan, not bif screan


Big Screen you fool.....


----------



## Slips (Aug 4, 2006)

Shikamaru 20 said:
			
		

> Dont you mean big screan, not bif screan




You know the funny thing about trying to be a smart arse and picking up on small spelling mistakes. They always come back to bite you in the arse.

Let me fix your sentence for you



			
				Shikamaru 20 said:
			
		

> Don't you mean big *screen*, not bif *screen*


----------



## Shikamaru 20 (Aug 4, 2006)

oh yeah.Duh


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 4, 2006)

...Resident Evil 4 can make a good movie... if the original story is folowed this time -/_\-...


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 4, 2006)

I wouldnt count on it... 

They must look at the storylines in the scripts an go

"ahh fuck it, we will improvise!"


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 4, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid
Splinter Cell
Warcraft
Starcraft
Diablo
Anything that doesn't have Uwe Boll as director.


----------



## Shikamaru3909 (Aug 4, 2006)

im all for the diablo and diablo 2 ideas!


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 4, 2006)

I would like to see the Warcraft games made into a huge series of movies, that would be sweet, may the Starcraft games as well. Diablo II would be tricky to do but if they could pull it off that would be nice. Devil May Cry would be interesting as well. If they could just get someone to write a decent script, alot of game to movies would be a hell of a lot better.


----------



## sennin-jiraiya (Aug 4, 2006)

Final Fantasy X, maybe...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 5, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> That how I want Halo to turn out with maybe the guy who did played the predator for Master Chief but the oringnal voice actor from the games to get all the lines would make it more atune to fans of the game



yeah its better that way. it keeps its originality.  but it sucks how that predator guy died. i agree with u, would have been good if he played it.


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

hrmmz

ninja gaiden(xbox) perhaps


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 5, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> We all know the score.
> 
> Games > Movies suck
> 
> ...



Mario wasn't so bad... 

Games that would make good movies= I don't know- probably games like MGS 

Gasp Zelda! Imagine some actor wearing pointy ears and green tights


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 5, 2006)

Serious Sam would be the best movie ever made, but it mustn't be serious at all, lol note the pun, it must be as crazy and dumb as the game.


----------



## Arazial (Aug 5, 2006)

Well hate to give the same answer as just about everyone else... 

But if done correctly, a Metal Gear Solid movie could be great..

And even though I don't see how anyone could faithfully make this... a faithfully done Shadow of the Colossus could be amazing.. If they kept the quiet and serene atmosphere with the beautifully orchestrated soundtrack from the game...

However I could see it getting ruined and turned into some big budget, all out special effects, no substance, violent summer monster movie...


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 5, 2006)

Pro evolution soccer


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Aug 6, 2006)

Metal Gear for sure! I would totally watch that. Counter-Strike possibly? lol megaman =P?


----------



## byooki (Aug 6, 2006)

heh
SkullMonkeys


----------



## Seany (Aug 6, 2006)

Devil May Cry, Timesplitters, MGS, Soul Reaver, and Castlevania =D


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone played the PC game Mafia?

A-frickin-mazing game. Would make a better film that the godfather imo.


----------



## Sapwood2 (Aug 6, 2006)

Well there is a pattern that the most of the bad video game movies follow, they're all directed by Paul W.S. Anderson.

He gave us the badness of Mortal Kombat and Resident Evil.
Guess what he's directing next, Castlevania for 2007.

Also, I believe there was a Legend of Zelda movie released in Japan only.

For you Tetris: The Movie, lovers out there check this flash animation by Legendary Frog, 

1. Click on One Ring To Rule Them All Three
2. Wait for it to load
3. Click the "Trailers" button
4. Click on "Deleted Movie Trailer"
5. Enjoy

VG Movies (Behold! Look what I found on IMDB!)
Halo (2008 Rescheduled) Alex Garland, writer of "28 Days Later" wrote it for $1 million, Microsoft sold the script to Universal for $10 million
Exec. Producer: Peter Jackson

Castlevania (2007) Director: Paul W.S. Anderson

Resident Evil: Extinction (2007) Director: Russell Mulcahy

In the Name of the King: A Dragon Siege Tale (2007) Directed by Uwe Boll

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time (2007)
Written by Jordan Mechner and Jeffery Nachmanoff
Exec Producer: John August
David K. Zandi - The Prince

Metroid (2006)
Producer: John Woo

Mortal Kombat: Desolation (2007)
Director: mink

Spy Hunter: Nowhere to Run (July 2007)
Written by Stuart Beattie and Zak Penn
The Rock as Alec Decker


Splinter Cell (2007)
Director: Peter Berg

DOA: Dead Or Alive (2006)
Director: Corey Yuen

Deus Ex (2006) Production CANCELED, NO!!!!!
Exec. Producer: Laura Ziskin
Screenplay by: Greg Pruss

Hunter: The Reckoning (2007)
Written by: Drew Daywalt and David Schneider
Producer: Shawn Williamson

Carmen Sandiego (2006)
Disturbing, ehh?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 8, 2006)

Honestly, I haven't played video games ever since I started working, but I have to say that if there's one video game that I've played in my entire playing career that would make a good movie, I have to go with *Metal Gear Solid*.

But IMO, there hasn't been any good game-to-movie adaptations so far, though the Silent Hill movie was decent enough...


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 13, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts would make a great movie, I mean my friends always tell me "Why should they make a movie of it, theres already like 2 hour cut scenes!!" But I don't care!! I love Kingdom Hearts and I WANT A MOVIE!!!


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 13, 2006)

Reguardless of the fact that others have already said this, I'll say it myself.
I think Devil May Cry would make for an interesting movie.  I'm not sure, however, if it would be better as a hollywood movie, or an independant/foreign.
[All big blockbuster movies based on games have a tendancy to suck after all]

-Obi


----------



## Sho (Aug 13, 2006)

-Metal Gear Solid
-a Persona/Shin Megami Tensei game (should be by the directors who made "Suicide Club" or "Battle Royale")
-Tekken (should be by the person who made the first Mortal Kombat movie)
-Prince of Persia
-The Suffering

and I agree with the others about Devil May Cry also.


----------



## Slips (Aug 13, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:
			
		

> Well there is a pattern that the most of the bad video game movies follow, they're all directed by Paul W.S. Anderson.
> 
> He gave us the badness of Mortal Kombat and Resident Evil.
> Guess what he's directing next, Castlevania for 2007.
> ...




Excellent bit of info

Already knew of Halo but Peter Jackson being on board is news to me :amazed


----------



## Sho (Aug 13, 2006)

Sapwood2 said:
			
		

> Well there is a pattern that the most of the bad video game movies follow, they're all directed by Paul W.S. Anderson.



You forgot:


> In the Name of the King: A Dragon Siege Tale (2007) Directed by *Uwe Boll*



Uwe Boll is absolutely horrendous, and by far the worst videogame film director.  I honestly wish he would retire or something, or at least stop picking up the licenses to videogames


----------



## google123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts could be unbeleiveable. For some reason, I'm thinking FF6... This just makes me think of the Death Note movie, though...


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 15, 2006)

Devil May Cry, Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy (FF AC style)


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe if they could do it right, a Star Fox movie.
EDIT: Also, a Soul Calibur movie would be pretty sweet as well.


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 15, 2006)

dude warcraft 3 movie it would be da bomb and the sequel the frozen throne


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe a Dynasty Warriors movie would be good too.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 15, 2006)

I would love to see a Devil May Cry movie, but then again it would probably suck really bad and somebody like vin diesel or adam sandler would be casted to play Dante. NO THANKS!

A "Advent Children"-like DMC movie would be awesome however.


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 15, 2006)

a POSTAL movie would be kickass with its sequel POSTAL 2!


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 15, 2006)

More FF movies
FEAR maybe?
Half-life??


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 15, 2006)

GTA SA and Onimusha.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd love to see a Kingdom Hearts movie.

Or maybe a movie based on one of the Final Fantasy games. Advent Children rocked!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 15, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts would be really interesting and idk..... Jak and Daxter maybe


----------



## Red (Aug 15, 2006)

star wars knights of the old republic.....


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 15, 2006)

If were talking able to make human like capabilities. I would say...

Half Life 2 
Halo (please be good)
Splinter Cell
Metal Gear Solid

Ones that would fail (if used real people) would be..
Anything that is fantasy like Final fantasy or Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## 2788 (Aug 16, 2006)

I want Gta, san andreas or vice city will be nice. Actually most of video game could be a good movie as along they make it nice. The best movie video game to date maybe final fantasy advent children. I want war game such as call of duty or medal of honor.


----------

